# Spur thigh tortoise sick???



## hoggydan (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi,

I have had my 2 year old Mediterranean spur thigh tortoise for 3 months now and he has been pooing/eating/sleeping pretty regularly so I thought everything was fine.

I moved house a week ago and he hasnt been the same since, all he seems to do is sleep. When his basking light comes on in the morning he is up and about for about 2 hours and then either scrapes frantically at the walls of his pen...or just goes back to sleep. Even when I bathe him he goes into his shell and closes his eyes.

Please can I have some advice, Im a bit worried to say the least! 

Thank you


----------



## snakesandscales (Oct 6, 2009)

hoggydan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have had my 2 year old Mediterranean spur thigh tortoise for 3 months now and he has been pooing/eating/sleeping pretty regularly so I thought everything was fine.
> 
> ...


Should't he be in hibernation?


----------



## hoggydan (Dec 22, 2011)

I have been told that such a young tortoise shouldn't be hiberbating yet?


----------



## snakesandscales (Oct 6, 2009)

hoggydan said:


> I have been told that such a young tortoise shouldn't be hiberbating yet?


Sorry, thought it said 20 years old! :lol2: Yeah your right. Nothing to worry about to be honest with you, as long as an animal is eating and moving about fine then you can assume it is healthy. I'm no tortoise expert mate, but after working with snakes for over 8 years, I've encountered a few. Post in the tortoise section, then can help you way more than me. : victory:


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

not a tortoise expert either but have you checked the basking temps are acurate in the new house?


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

He just slowing for the winter hun I have 5 torties and only see three of them this time of year I have to keep digging the others up and putting them under the light but the lazy gits eat and bury back down. Temps have dropped alot due to the cold so not to panic


----------



## hoggydan (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi again,

I appreciate these replies thank you. However its got a bit worse as he has started to stop eating :s he never wakes up on his own anymore?

Thanks again for your help


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

A tortoise that age can be hibernated (if he is a hibernating species obviously).

Can you give some more information as to temperatures generally and under the basking light, diet etc.

You may want to post again the Shelled Section as more keepers will see it and hopefully respond.


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

really need to know what your temps are and what you are feeding


----------



## hoggydan (Dec 22, 2011)

The temp is about 20 degrees which rises when his light is on. 

At the moment we are trying to feed him as much foliage and stuff from outside like dandelions, strawberry leaves and rose leaves etc but we have had to buy in some stuff due to the frost and stuff so he has been eating lettuce leaves and also broccoli really. 

When we wake him up he stays awake for around an hour (at a push) and then just tries to find a place to sleep again.

Thanks


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

What is the temperature when it has risen, ie its highest?

With shop bought food give him bags of the Florette salad leaves. Iceberg lettuce should be avoided but other lettuces are ok, but broccoli should also be avoided.

As for outdoors - dandelions, shepherd's purse, bittercress, pansies are all good. Have a look at the list of weeds etc in the main Shelled Section (a sticky at the top).


----------

